# 5 bí quyết thanh lọc không khí của ngôi nhà



## nadanvonga (27/9/21)

5 bí quyết thanh lọc không khí của ngôi nhà Để đối phó với tình trạng ô nhiễm không khí, dễ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe các thành viên, bạn hãy áp dụng 5 mẹo giữ sạch nhà cửa này nhé! Tất nhiên chất lượng không khí sẽ rõ rệt hơn ở đường phố nhưng không khí thì ở mọi nơi, và chính nhà chúng ta cũng ít nhiều bị ảnh hưởng. Cùng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tham khảo cách làm sao để giữ cho không khí trong nhà được sạch sẽ, nhằm hạn chế những ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe các thành viên trong nhà nhé. 1. Sử dụng điều hòa hay máy lọc không khí Rất nhiều loại điều hòa ngoài điều chỉnh nhiệt độ còn có chức năng lọc không khí. Ngoài ra, trong những ngày thời tiết không ẩm ướt, dễ thay đổi thời tiết, điều hòa nhiệt độ còn giữ cho không khí trong nhà ổn định, khô ráo. Đây cũng là cách để giữ sức khỏe những người dễ bị tác động bởi thời tiết như trẻ nhỏ, người già. Tuy nhiên khi dùng điều hòa, hãy nhớ làm sạch màng lọc cũng như vệ sinh máy định kỳ để giữ không khí được tốt nhất nhé! Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể sử dụng máy lọc không khí, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang để hỗ trợ việc giữ không khí trong nhà trong lành. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Nên đóng cửa sổ Về lý thuyết, ai cũng biết rằng nhà nên có cửa sổ và cũng nên mở cửa sổ để trao đổi không khí, nhằm giữ bầu không khí sạch sẽ, thoáng đãng. Nhưng trong thời điểm không khí đang bị ô nhiễm, tốt hơn bạn nên đóng cửa, nhất là vào khung giờ cao điểm, nhiều xe cộ hoạt động. Nếu như nhà bạn gần đường và không có ai ở nhà thì việc đóng cửa lại càng cần thiết hơn nữa. Bạn có thể cân nhắc đến việc mở cửa sổ, lưu thông không khí khi giờ cao điểm đã qua. 3. Vệ sinh nhà cửa Một trong những cách dễ dàng và hiệu quả để giữ cho không khí trong nhà sạch sẽ là vệ sinh nhà cửa. Bạn nên hút bụi, lau dọn các hệ kệ, thay chăn ga gối. Những khu vực có nấm mốc nhất thiết nên làm sạch. Đặc biệt nếu nơi thú cưng, đây cũng là lúc rất cần chú ý, tốt nhất bạn nên vệ sinh cho thú cưng cũng nơi ở của chúng sạch sẽ. 4. Dùng cây xanh Cây xanh chẳng những đem lại cảm giác thư giãn cho ngôi nhà mà trên thực tế, nhiều loại cây xanh còn có tác dụng lọc không khí, giúp không khí trong nhà sạch và lành hơn. Một số loại cây lọc không khí dễ kiếm, dễ chăm sóc có thể đến như cây kim tiền, cây cọ cảnh, lưỡi hổ, nha đam, thường xuân. Một vài chậu cây có tác dụng lọc không khí thế này chắc chắn sẽ rất hữu hiệu cho bạn khi không khí ngoài trời đang ô nhiễm đấy. 5. Sử dụng các chất tẩy rửa thiên nhiên Để nhà cửa sạch sẽ, tất nhiên chúng ta sẽ cần đến sự hỗ trợ của các chất tẩy rửa rồi. Có điều nếu sự dụng chất tẩy rửa hóa học thì chính chúng cũng góp phần bầu không khí trong nhà kém trong lành. Tốt hơn, bạn sẽ sử dụng các chất tẩy rửa thiên nhiên, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu phòng ngủ thân thiện với con người và môi trường như chanh, giấm, baking soda.


----------



## lethuyocg (27/9/21)

cảm ơn nhiều


----------

